# Wie Kunden-Papierkörbe leeren?



## sqrt (15. Jan. 2008)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe gerade noch etwas mit ISPConfig rumexperiementiert. Dabei ist mir folgendes aufgefallen:

Wenn ich als "admin" oder als ein Anbieter eine Datenbank in einem Web eines Kunden lösche, dann landet diese gelöschte Datenbank im Papierkorb des Kunden. Soweit so gut... Problem ist nur leider: wie komme ich als "admin" oder Anbieter an diesen Papierkorb ran, um die DB auch wirklich komplett zu löschen?

Wenn im Web beispielsweise ein Limit von 1 Datenbank eingetragen ist, und man möchte als Anbieter die DB löschen und eine neue anlegen, geht das nicht, bis der Kunde sich eingeloggt hat und seinen Papierkorb geleert hat... etwas umständlich... :-(


----------



## sqrt (15. Jan. 2008)

*Ok, ein Update auf 2.2.19 hat geholfen...*

Sorry für das "Rauschen" im Forum. Ein Update auf 2.2.19 hat scheinbar geholfen? Ich sehe die gelöschten Datenbanken jetzt auch als Anbieter und admin im Papierkorb und kann sie dort entfernen...

Das Thema hier kann also gleich wieder geschlossen oder entfernt werden ;-)


----------

